# Holster options for Glock 26 w/CT Laserguard



## DeltaNu1142 (Aug 30, 2008)

I've just ordered a G26 with Laserguard installed (as below)... among other questions I have, I'd like to know what my options are on holsters for concealed carry?










There is the Galco Summer Comfort listed on the CT website. What else will fit??


----------



## David_S (Apr 7, 2009)

*That's a great laser!*

I checked with Cross Breed to see if they make a SuperTuck holster for that model. Their answer was no.
Then I checked with Desantis to see if they have a Scorpion holster for it. Also no. So I ended up buying a CT lasergrip just because it works with most Glock holsters.

I really like the laser guard because it eliminates three minor issues I have with the Lasergrip;
1) It sticks out 1/2" from the frame which makes concealment slightly more difficult.
2) You can't shut it off, for practivce without the laser.
3) If you rest your trigger finger on the frame until you are ready to shoot, your finger may be blocking the laser.

Either way I think lasers are a great way to aim the gun in dim lighting.


----------



## DeltaNu1142 (Aug 30, 2008)

Probably my favorite feature is the master on/off by pressing the logo.

I wasn't as interested in the laser as I was the gun, so the seller dropped his price $75 to take it off his hands...!

Anyway, still interested in finding a CCW holster, IWB, clip-on type?


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

where are the rails on that glock???????????


----------



## DeltaNu1142 (Aug 30, 2008)

knoxrocks222 said:


> where are the rails on that glock???????????


Rails? No rails. The CT mounts to the factory trigger guard.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

nice iv never seen one of those on a glock before just on keltecs and what not


----------

